# Breading for Midwestern Pork Tenderloin sandwiches.



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good day to all;

I would like to make some Midwestern Breaded Pork Tenderloin sandwiches for my family.

Need some ideas regarding the recipe for a killer breading to use.

Anyone have a favorite recipe for breading pounded Pork Tenderloin?

Thanks;


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been having the same craving. Not being from the Midwest... and never having eaten one of these delights... but having seen pictures of them many times I assume that the breading is a traditional 3-stepbreading: seasoned flour, egg, and bred crumb.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Brian, that is what I use; flour, egg wash, lightly seasoned breadcrumbs.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I haven't heard of these so I googled it. Apparently the most important charismatic is that the meat be bigger than the bun, WAY bigger





  








20150120-breaded-pork-tenderloin-sandwich-titus-ru




__
Hank


__
Sep 15, 2016








Seriously!?!

I don't know guys, that one looks almost like a tempura type batter to me, although most of the images had what you describe. Carry on!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Pete published a great article on this last spring. There were many good replies.

ChefTalk.com › Articles › Pork Tenderloin Sandwich


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[justify]For me, I'm going the three(3) step way. My flour will be seasoned with ground black pepper and my usual _Weber's Veggie Grill_. The crumbs would be pretzel. Those big hard kind, lightly blitzed in the food-pro until the size of panko. [/justify]


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

crushed cornflakes for the crumbs


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the input.

Got them marinating in Butter Milk and spices right now.

I will be using Corn Flakes for the breading.

I'll let you know how they come out.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I've done them a bunch of ways but I always seem to come back to the standard breadcrumbs.  I've done the pretzel thing.  I've done the cornflakes thing and both work well.  They both add their own thing to the mix, but I always find myself coming back to just simple, seasoned breadcrumbs for the best texture and flavor.

Also, a comment about size.  When it comes to a Midwest Pork "Tenderloin" Sandwich, sorry, but size does matter.  That sucker should be about the size of a dinner plate.  The bun should look very inadequate.  I find that I can get a decent sized sandwich out of tenderloin, but to get a really good sized sandwich really requires loin.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong.  I'm certainly no expert and I'm self taught so I might be missing something the old timers know but to get tenderloin to dinner plate sized I find I end up always ripping it no matter how large a piece I start with.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

AZFIREBALL56 said:


> Thanks for all the input.
> 
> Got them marinating in Butter Milk and spices right now.
> 
> ...


Buttermilk and corn flakes... can't get too much more Midwestern than that!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Pete said:


> I've done them a bunch of ways but I always seem to come back to the standard breadcrumbs. I've done the pretzel thing. I've done the cornflakes thing and both work well. They both add their own thing to the mix, but I always find myself coming back to just simple, seasoned breadcrumbs for the best texture and flavor.
> 
> Also, a comment about size. When it comes to a Midwest Pork "Tenderloin" Sandwich, sorry, but size does matter. That sucker should be about the size of a dinner plate. The bun should look very inadequate. I find that I can get a decent sized sandwich out of tenderloin, but to get a really good sized sandwich really requires loin. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. I'm certainly no expert and I'm self taught so I might be missing something the old timers know but to get tenderloin to dinner plate sized I find I end up always ripping it no matter how large a piece I start with.


So, can you please talk about size a bit more (I have several double-cut boneless loin chops available and thinking of doing this as a weekend project). Butterfly and pound, I assume? What is the best thickness goal? And, what size dinner plate?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

BrianShaw said:


> So, can you please talk about size a bit more (I have several double-cut boneless loin chops available and thinking of doing this as a weekend project). Butterfly and pound, I assume? What is the best thickness goal? And, what size dinner plate?


For thickness you want to shoot for right around 1/4" thick, approximately. Definitely, not any thicker, and I wouldn't go much thinner. As for how large, that depends on personal preference. For people outside of the Midwest, they don't understand why you would want a piece of meat so much larger than the bun. You can't get condiments onto it, right? I understand that reasoning, and I can relate, and I guess my only answer to that would be, "If you aren't from here, and I have to explain it to you then you wouldn't understand." But for me, personally, I like getting my pork both ways. First, I get to eat all that great, fried pork, completely unadorned except for a good sprinkling of salt. Once I've eaten down to the bun then I get to eat all that great pork loaded with ketchup, mustard, homemade dill pickles and slices of raw onion (don't judge-I'll eat my pork sandwich my way, you eat your pork sandwich your way /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif). And that's how I eat it, all the pork that hangs off of the bun gets eaten first, then I attack the "sandwich" part last. So, back to your question, in my eyes an okay pork sandwich is 6" in diameter, a good one is 8" and if someone can pull off a 10" without tears or thin, crunchy sections, I'm impressed.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Pete said:


> I find that I can get a decent sized sandwich out of tenderloin, but to get a really good sized sandwich really requires loin. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. I'm certainly no expert and I'm self taught so I might be missing something the old timers know but to get tenderloin to dinner plate sized I find I end up always ripping it no matter how large a piece I start with.


Don't worry, they are using the loin and simply calling it tenderloin. It's just the moniker they started using and it stuck.

And as with many regional food topics...this one can get very heated as well.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Jay Lancaster said:


> Don't worry, they are using the loin and simply calling it tenderloin. It's just the moniker they started using and it stuck.
> 
> And as with many regional food topics...this one can get very heated as well.


I was ridiculed on another site for offering up _MY version_ of a BPT, it included mayo, pickles, onion, tomato, provolone cheese and a liberal dousing of Frank's hot sauce.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chefbuba said:


> I was ridiculed on another site for offering up _MY version_ of a BPT, it included mayo, pickles, onion, tomato, provolone cheese and a liberal dousing of Frank's hot sauce.


Honestly, the only thing that seems off to me on that is the cheese. I've seen all sorts of toppings on them, but to be honest, I don't think I've ever seen anyone in Indiana put cheese on it. But it's your sandwich so you are welcome to dress it however you want. It seems to be a pretty personal thing as most places I know, if you don't order anything on it, it will only come with a couple slices of pickle.


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, here is the results of my efforts to make Breaded Pork Tenderloin Sandwiches.

This image are those covered with crushed cornflakes. Worked very well. Good crunch.

I also made some with Panko. They are also very crunchy.





  








IMG_0894.JPG




__
azfireball56


__
Sep 18, 2016








I was not interested in the huge sized cutlets so, I cut each slice of tenderloin in smaller pieces before pounding them.

I'll be glad to answer any questions.


----------

